# Stolen Boat/Paddle/Skirt -Upper Rustic/Poudre



## RiverZen

Following equipment stolen from the bank of Poudre river, bellow Whitemile, on Upper Rustic, Sunday 6/26/2011

kayak: Pyranha Burn 2011 Large: Orange with black spots
paddle: Adventure Technologies ATX Carbon fiber, 200cm long
skirt: Wildwasser ELDO XT

Boat and paddle have name/email/phone written on it:

Vlad, [email protected], 303-521-6447

Any information would be helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## bobbuilds

Yo Vlad, somebody stole my paddle from Lyons on Friday night. This shit's going to get worse everywhere, I will try to find your boat and paddle at the local pawn shops and on Craigslist.

Sorry that shit happened to you, fucking pieces of shit in this world...


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Hey Vlad, I was amongst all the rafters you met at century park last night..told you I also paddle a burn. Really sucks man. I too will keep an eye out for that orange/black burn. Those thieves will get whats comin to em.


----------



## powdahound76

When we gonna put together a posse and go lookin? I off work Wed and Thurs this week. Sorry to hear about your gear. Hope you are reconnected soon.


----------



## Lin3Dawg

Looks like the boating community needs to chain a pit bull to our gear these days. Or we can try and talk the Gov. into declaring marshal law in the canyons. I'd be more than happy to use my gear as bait! Then we would all have a little more oxygen to breath.

I'll keep an eye out for your gear. If I see it I'll talk the thief into running the narrows and get your gear at the bottom. Minus the thief of course.


----------



## powdahound76

I used to leave gear sitting while I ran shuttle and in the back of the truck around. Guess I will start using my old bike lock to slow em down a little. Most of em are so lazy or jumpy from the shit they are on that focusing or working long enough to cut a bike lock is nearly impossible. Best bait is a couple of big boxes that say PSEUDOEPHEDRINE HCL in big letters on the side or an old thermos that says Anhydrous. We gonna let em swim as an escape or shoot em in the nads with a beanbag projectile from a 12g, Jackass style? I just assume they are tweakers financing their next 28 days awake, but I might just be wrong.


----------



## Lin3Dawg

I'll look into getting a bean bag in 3.5" mag for a 10g. If possible we could go the jackass route. I just figured they wouldn't survive swimming the narrows even if they were hopped up on junk.


----------



## RiverZen

Thanks for the words of support guys. It brings some relief.
May the river (force) be with you ...


----------



## RiverZen

Can't believe but I recovered all equipment!
Two young guys, (fishermen) with theft history, took it and put the ad on the Craigslist for 3 hrs. It was sold for $280 to guy who reported it to police, after seeing this thread on the Buzz.
Thieves are known to police and now they worry about jail time...
Thanks to Larimer County police, thanks to guy who bought it and returned to me, thanks to MBuzz and thanks to you guys again !!!
At least there are some happy endings these days ...


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Yesss. That's awesome man! 

What did I tell ya? It was ******** and they'd put it on craigslist! I looked on CL a few times for your stuff but I shoulda held out longer. Woulda been fun to just walk away with your gear. Good deed person, come forward and collect your karma. I wanna hear about it.

Congrats on your reuniting!

280$?! F'ing idiots

ps. It's still high water. Get back up there!


----------



## smauk2

RiverZen said:


> Can't believe but I recovered all equipment!
> Two young guys, (fishermen) with theft history, took it and put the ad on the Craigslist for 3 hrs. It was sold for $280 to guy who reported it to police, after seeing this thread on the Buzz.
> Thieves are known to police and now they worry about jail time...
> Thanks to Larimer County police, thanks to guy who bought it and returned to me, thanks to MBuzz and thanks to you guys again !!!
> At least there are some happy endings these days ...


Awesome! Those douchers deserve some jail, or a fat ticket at least.


----------



## powdahound76

Glad to hear this. Nice to know there are still some good people in the world. Please tell me the cops took $280 from the dirtbags and gave it to the guy who bought the stolen gear after he returned it to RiverZen. That is over $1000 in theft, I am pretty sure that ups the charges a fair amount. Hopefully the DA pushes possession of stolen property as well. I still think a swim down the lower narrows is a fitting punishment. Sort of modern day rope for a modern horse thief....


----------



## gannon_w

I hope the crackheads contracted herpes...oops said that out loud. Does the guy get 280 back?


----------



## RiverZen

gannon_w said:


> I hope the crackheads contracted herpes...oops said that out loud. Does the guy get 280 back?


Yes, good fellow will get back $280 from sheriff. I helped him a bit with some $ reward. He fell in love with Burn; at least Pyranha got one new fan.


----------



## gannon_w

That's cool. I hand no clue how the people got paid back. I broke my 1.5 year old burn yesterday  I've chocked up a bunch of river karma via shuttles, boat rescues, safety boatin etc. Hoping to hear back about a potential warranty but this is my first warrenty/broken boat.


----------



## CBrown

Nice to see some positive closure on this matter of dickfaces vs. boaters. Go Boaters.


----------



## Ture

Make sure you follow up with the police and let them know you absolutely want the case pursued and you want the guys prosecuted.

I had over $10,000 worth of property stolen out of a storage unit, the theft was caught on video, and the police said the same thing to me: that they knew the suspects. They had them on video, had their license plate, reconized them, the whole 9 yards.

The cops didn't do a thing. I was insured so they didn't really pursue the case with much vigor. The same thing will happen in your case. You got your stuff back so the cops really don't care now (as if they cared about a property crime in the first place... most of them are probably on a work slow-down protest right now). They will just let those motherfuckers go.


----------



## Rich

My skis were stolen at Copper Mtn on closing day several years ago.
The only reason the police were called is the fist fight that broke out in the parking lot when I found the guy with my skis.

I found the Summit Co DA very co operative in prosecuting the case, which I insisted on. There was some satisfaction in knowing that I was spending 4th of July weekend boating, drinking beer and watching fireworks while the scum bag that stole my skis spent the holiday week in jail.

I think you should post the names of the criminals on this site and others.
Community shame is as much a deterent as jail time.


----------



## justin_CO_kayaker

Hey everyone, I'm the one who returned the boat. Thought I'd give an update for everyone on this thread. I spoke with the Larmier County Sheriff and they have the money in their possession. The kid had an interview with him and turned over the cash. They have to work with the DA to determine if charges are going to be filed. Hopefully should have the money back sometime this week. It's great to see such a supportive community out there, I just started paddling late last year and was purchasing my first boat. Hope to meet you all out there on the river sometime. If anyone has some leads on a boat...let me know, I'm back in the market


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

nice work Justin...now someone get this guy a boat !!


----------



## Lin3Dawg

I sent him a PM with an offer of selling him a remix 69 for cheap. Best I can do.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

So Justin, did you see the thread on here and put 2 + 2 together then bait those guys? What'd they look like? Full rows of teeth?

What size are you(for a kayak)?


----------



## rvboater19

F*** yeah man that is awesome. I'm glad these guys were stupid


----------



## badswimmer

FLOWTORCH-******** don't generally steal, too tired, too hard working and god fearing. Whether my hair is long or short, mohawk or mullet, it still don't cover my RED NECK!!!
Tweakers, Crackheads, Drunks, Citiots and bored middle class people are a lot more likely to steal. 
Glad you got it back! Too bad it didn't kick thier asses itself. I'd like to think my stolen Pyhrana micro 240 has a dead body in it......Just kiddin', maybe it did kick some ass though...


----------



## justin_CO_kayaker

FLOWTORCH said:


> So Justin, did you see the thread on here and put 2 + 2 together then bait those guys? What'd they look like? Full rows of teeth?
> 
> What size are you(for a kayak)?


I had just purchased the boat during the week and over the weekend I was reading this forum figuring it would be great place to meet fellow kayaker's and find places to paddle. I saw the posting for the stolen boat and just had a weird feeling like it was really too good to be true. It took all of 2 seconds to realize that I had purchased his stolen boat. Thankfully our little thief wasn't the brightest of people as he had given me his home address and phone number when I bought it. What I really wanted to do is drop by wring his neck but these days you never know. I called the Larmier Sheriff hoping Vlad had reported it stolen and thankfully he had. Glad everything worked out.

And yes, full rows of teeth (I think). Seemed like a relatively nice kid which is why I didn't really suspect anything. I gotta be more suspicious of people I guess.


----------



## Ed Hansen

justin_CO_kayaker said:


> .....Seemed like a relatively nice kid which is why I didn't really suspect anything. I gotta be more suspicious of people I guess.


Pay attention at the 20 second mark. Sums it up nicely.

‪Scrubs, Season Four (4), Episode Seven (7), My Common Enemy, Bastard Coated Bastards with Bastard Filling‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## rivrrunr

Ha. I love this site - I needed a laugh. Sorry about your trouble Vlad. Happy they got caught and your stuff is back.


----------



## SummitSurfer

Justin.........you rock man... You got some seriously good river karma coming your way. You could have been a douche bag and not said anything, but you did the right thing and turned them in.
Its my hope someone reads this and helps you "big time" with getting into a boat.
Way to go man, way to have integrity.

****


----------



## justin_CO_kayaker

Thanks ****, much appreciated. I actually already got hooked up with sweet deal on a boat. Picked up a paddle this week and ready to hit the river again soon. Hopefully I haven't missed all the good water.


----------



## Ben.B

Awesome man. Yeah, 280, those guys are morons

So one time I was selling some of my music equipment on craigslist. After posting, I checked the site to see that it had actually posted and saw an ad that was titled "emerald green les paul stolen from my car". Scroll down and sure enough "emerald green les paul for sale - $200.00" Click on the ad and the idiot says "i don't know much about guitars but all i know is this ones awesome"

Met up with the idiot (and man was he a moron), got the guitar, returned it to the owner. Had his name engraved on the back.


----------



## Lin3Dawg

This reminds me,

Justin let me know if your gonna be up north at all so I can get you the other foot board for the boat. I would say come up this weekend but it looks like its all class IV for me.


----------



## justin_CO_kayaker

Will do, I could possibly do the weekend of Aug 5th but I'm out of town till the end of August after that. Not sure how it is up there around the end of the month but I'd be down for an end of summer run.


----------

